# Sorry Xog



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

If I had paid more attention to you, this would have nevery happened 

I didn't even notice you were gone untill all that was left was your skeleton! I feel like it was my fault :-(


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeeze i'm sorry for your loss Pog  *big hugs* Was Xog a rescue?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, actually.. it seems 1/3 of all my rescues die.. sad -_-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Xog.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

how did he end up a skeleton?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

SHE was in a sorority and i accidentally smooshed her with a piece of decoration and i didnt even notice she was gone till she was rotted.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

D:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel so horrible!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's ok D: You didn't do it on purpose. I'm sure she's finding happiness in fishie heaven


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

aokashi said:


> It's ok D: You didn't do it on purpose. I'm sure she's finding happiness in fishie heaven


Also known as the big rice paddie in the sky.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lmao


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I did with a platy fry. I know how you feel


----------

